# how long does it take for a puppy to learn its name?



## Soto

brought home our15 week old puppy 2 days ago and have been calling her by her name since then but she has no clue what her name is. Our last Shepherd learn her name within a day. I'm just curious how long it took for all of your puppies to learn their name.


----------



## llombardo

Within a day or two. My golden puppy took about two days. Just say the puppy's name and make some kind of noise to get its attention , once it looks at you give a treat. Repert this about 10-15 times a day.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

How have you tried to teach her her name? Or are you just saying it and expecting her to understand?


----------



## Bentley's Momma

Soto said:


> brought home our15 week old puppy 2 days ago and have been calling her by her name since then but she has no clue what her name is. Our last Shepherd learn her name within a day. I'm just curious how long it took for all of your puppies to learn their name.


The first few days we said our puppy's name and it meant absolutely nothing to him. After the following exercise, he now almost always responds immediately by looking up at us in the eye to his name.

1. In a quiet room (where there aren't distractions) have treats out so she knows you have treats in your hand. 
2. Say her name. 
3. As soon as she looks at you in the eye immediately after you say her name, click a clicker and give her a treat.
4. Repeat at least 10 times, take a break, and repeat again later. 

You could probably do it without the clicker but our boy seems to learn quicker when we reinforce good behaviors with a click before a treat.


----------



## doggiedad

in the book "German Shepherd Dog Standards and Learning" it says
2 days, 4 hours and 26 minutes and if it takes you 2 days, 4 hours
and 28 minutes you're a lousy trainer or your dog is learning challanged.



Soto said:


> brought home our15 week old puppy 2 days ago and have been calling her by her name since then but she has no clue what her name is. Our last Shepherd learn her name within a day. I'm just curious how long it took for all of your puppies to learn their name.


----------



## Shade

I agree it's all about marker training. 

Name = attention (look at me) = treat and praise

I used a clicker and within two days Delgado knew his name 100%, I keep treats on me pretty much constantly for the first few months to mark behaviours I like and attention is one of them. Do it all the time and everywhere, call their name and mark when they look at you and treat


----------



## Rangers_mom

Hmm, I just realized that I haven't taught a dog a name in like 20 years. Every one of our recent dogs came with a name. Never really thought about how long it took to teach a name. Interesting discussion.


----------



## doggiedad

um, good question and perspective.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> How have you tried to teach her her name? Or are you just saying it and expecting her to understand?


----------



## Soto

Cassidy's Mom;4405017 said:


> How have you tried to teach her her name? Or are you just saying it and expecting her to understand?


we have been calling her by her name clapping as we say her name or right before and when she comes to us we give her a treat and say good girl. But she will be laying on her bed and when I say her name she won't even look at me its like she cant hear me or she's deaf. today is day 4 since we brought her home and she is still not looking at us when we call her name and I'm starting to worry. My last Shepherd knew his name within one day two at the most and so did my Havanese puppy.


----------



## egregc

> we have been calling her by her name clapping as we say her name or right before and when she comes to us we give her a treat and say good girl. But she will be laying on her bed and when I say her name she won't even look at me its like she cant hear me or she's deaf. today is day 4 since we brought her home and she is still not looking at us when we call her name and I'm starting to worry. My last Shepherd knew his name within one day two at the most and so did my Havanese puppy.



Hi, I have same problem with my doberman. I have her for 3 days now and she is 8 weeks old.
If I sneez, or if i crush a paper while she sleeps she woke up. When I want to call her, she does not respond, does not follow the sound, in short she doesn't come.
Any suggestion?
Can you tell me how it went with your dog? Have you succeeded or did your dog have any hearing problems.
Or if there is anyone who has or had the same experiance?


Best regards

Gregor


----------



## Damicodric

Ten year old thread.

Hope the dog learned it’s name, huh?


----------



## WNGD

How did I ever have the last 6 dogs learn their names without treats? I'm so confused maybe they were tricking me .....

You are their world for the first X weeks. How hard is it to say their name enthusiastically when they are constantly running after you and all they crave is your attention?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Damicodric said:


> Ten year old thread.
> 
> Hope the dog learned it’s name, huh?


LMAO


----------

